# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  HWK 2.3.0.3 Full Installer

## gsm_bouali

HWK 2.3.0.3 Full Installer here
Its made for those have slowspeed internet connection... Update date  28-10-2013  Just Download > Install  Then Update box> Checkbox> Checkserver> install 
Do it step by step  It will install 1 or 2 file and u will done within 2 minutes!!!   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

